
If a nuclear bomb exploded in downtown Washington, what should you do? - mdturnerphys
http://theweek.com/article/index/259829/if-a-nuclear-bomb-exploded-in-downtown-washington-what-should-you-do
======
dkraft
head upwind gathering bottled water as you go. hint - prevailing winds are
often from the northwest

